# Lets talk clothes...



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Dickie’s work great for basic painting & if your a man....but if your a woman its SO difficult to find good work clothes (that don’t make you look like the abominable snowman) and if your a decorative finisher that needs brush pockets, rag loops, etc...then it becomes almost impossible. 

My dickie overalls are horrible, they’re way too short in the torso n if I loosen the top it sags out whenever I bend over so I’ve given up on them except for when I’m playin around in the shop. 

My normal outfit is jeans & a linen shirts that have been delegated for work + an apron but have become frustrated by the large pockets that swallow small items & how it restricts movement when you need to get in those weird positions (inside cupboards, corners of a ceiling, etc).

I recently stumbled on this potters apron/coverall & think I’m gunna give um a shot. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

PPD said:


> Dickie’s work great for basic painting & if your a man....but if your a woman its SO difficult to find good work clothes (that don’t make you look like the abominable snowman) and if your a decorative finisher that needs brush pockets, rag loops, etc...then it becomes almost impossible.
> 
> My dickie overalls are horrible, they’re way too short in the torso n if I loosen the top it sags out whenever I bend over so I’ve given up on them except for when I’m playin around in the shop.
> 
> ...


Dickies overall are way too short in the torso? I'm 6'1" and never had a problem with them, and I have a long torso.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

They kinda look like something that Gumby might wear.
https://upco.com/product/gumby-9chew-toy/


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I've read that hospital scrubs are super comfortable to wear. Get a tool belt with pouches if you carry around a lot of stuff. I also wear knee pads. Get a shop apron for the dirty jobs.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Brushman4 said:


> Dickies overall are way too short in the torso? I'm 6'1" and never had a problem with them, and I have a long torso.




May just be the women’s dickies?


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Brushman4 said:


> They kinda look like something that Gumby might wear.
> https://upco.com/product/gumby-9chew-toy/




Bahahaha...so its a choice btwn gumby or abominable snowman...hmmmm


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I hate painters pants, they're too tight in all the wrong places for me. Instead I wear cargo khakis and a white company printed tee shirt. The best I've found for the price are from https://usedworkclothing.com/ They look brand new and are nice and durable. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

They’re not cheap, but I’ve really liked my Jobman painters pants. The removable knee pads are great. 

They have a woman’s version of their painters pants:
http://www.jobmanusa.com/JOBMAN-Painters-WorkPants-for-Women-2179_p_562.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

PPD said:


> Dickie’s work great for basic painting & if your a man....but if your a woman its SO difficult to find good work clothes (that don’t make you look like the abominable snowman) and if your a decorative finisher that needs brush pockets, rag loops, etc...then it becomes almost impossible.
> 
> My dickie overalls are horrible, they’re way too short in the torso n if I loosen the top it sags out whenever I bend over so I’ve given up on them except for when I’m playin around in the shop.
> 
> ...


Style-wise, kinda looks like old Soviet Union factory worker.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

PNW Painter said:


> They’re not cheap, but I’ve really liked my Jobman painters pants. The removable knee pads are great.
> 
> They have a woman’s version of their painters pants:
> http://www.jobmanusa.com/JOBMAN-Painters-WorkPants-for-Women-2179_p_562.html
> ...



These look really promising... thank u!!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I hate painters pants, they're too tight in all the wrong places for me. Instead I wear cargo khakis and a white company printed tee shirt. The best I've found for the price are from https://usedworkclothing.com/ They look brand new and are nice and durable.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


 RBriggs - that is almost the same as I wear (khakis and T-shirt w/logo), with the addition of a khaki ball cap. 

Agreed, Painter’s Pants fit funny.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I hate painters pants, they're too tight in all the wrong places for me. Instead I wear cargo khakis and a white company printed tee shirt. The best I've found for the price are from https://usedworkclothing.com/ They look brand new and are nice and durable.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Oh, quit bragging.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Fman said:


> Style-wise, kinda looks like old Soviet Union factory worker.


Nah, the Soviet Union factory workers outfits (womens’) were way sexier.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Mr Smith said:


> I've read that hospital scrubs are super comfortable to wear. Get a tool belt with pouches if you carry around a lot of stuff. I also wear knee pads. Get a shop apron for the dirty jobs.


I wear white scrubs (Also blue) They are a dream to work in!:biggrin:


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

My daughter wears scrubs, but then she is in a nursing program and a cna.


----------

